# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Revista Ars Poetica

## *Meri*

Ars Poetica - E përmuajshme elektronike për letërsi, art dhe kulturë

*Drejtor & Publikues:* Senad Guraziu - (Holandë) E-mail: letrat1@yahoo.com
*
Kryeredaktor:* Ndue Ukaj - (Suedi) E-mail: ndue_ukaj@hotmail.com
*
Këshilli i Redaksisë:*
Nuhi Ismajli (Kosovë), Dr. Luan Topçiu - (Rumani), Demë Topalli (Kosovë), Prof. Mr. Anton Berishaj (Kosovë), Shefik Shkodra (Kosovë), Gjekë Marinaj (ShBA), Ervin Hatibi (Shqipëri), Xhemal Ahmeti (Zvicër), Ramiz Gjini (ShBA)
*
Anëtarë të tjerë të kolegjiumit dhe bashkëpunëtorë:*
Halil Haxhosaj (Kosovë), Fehmi Ajvazi (Kosovë), Granit Zela (Shqipëri), Shaip Emërllahu (Maqedoni), Aziz Mustafa (Kosovë), Xhevat Latifi (Kosovë), Anila Xhekaliu (Shqipëri), Arsim Kajtazi (Gjermani), Qerim Vrioni (Shqipëri), Gjelbrim Hoxha (Gjermani), Sarë Gjergji (Kosovë), Arif Molliqi (Gjermani), Arjan Leka (Shqipëri), Shazim Mehmeti (Maqedoni), Shpëtim Kelmendi (Shqipëri), Demir Reshiti (Kosovë), Majlinda Bashllari (Kanadë), Lindita Komani (Austri), Meri Lika (Shqipëri), Miri Dhrami (Greqi), Bujar Salihu (Zvicër), Mimoza Veliu (Gjermani)

----------


## Fiori

Ka të bëjë gjë me këtë revistë?

Nuk e di pse më duket sikur çdo ditë mbin nga një shoqatë e re, revistë e re etj etj. Shkrimtarët s'përputhen dot me njëri tjetrin dhe si rrjedhojë secili po 'krijon partinë e vet'. Ndoshta jam dhe gabim...

Fioralba

----------


## Dita

Jo Fiori, nuk ka te beje me ate. "*Ars*" publikohet ne Tirane (nuk e di ne fakt, nese publikohet akoma apo jo, se me duket se kane pasur probleme me mungese fondesh per revisten. Botues i saj eshte z.*Irhan Jubica*). "*Ars Poetica*" eshte reviste elektronike dhe publikuesi i saj ndodhet ne Hollande dhe eshte z.*Senad Guraziu*.
Nejse, une i bie qe kam derguar materiale tek te dyja, e ndoshta prej kesaj e kam me te lehte ndryshimin.

Eshte e vertete qe lindin shume revista e shoqata. Nuk ka gje te keqe per mendimin tim. Kjo tregon qe ekziston deshira per te krijuar e per te ndertuar. Puna eshte kush reziston dhe i con punet perpara duke mos i lene me fillim. "Ars Poetica" e gjen bazen tek segura web qe me sukses ka ekzistuar disa vjet ne internet e qe ndoshta e ka treguar se ka mundur t'i rezistoje kohes. Edhe ty te kam lexuar aty (ka te pakten tre vjet kjo!). :-)

Pershendetje!

----------


## Dita

Tani e vura re qe hapjen e temes e ka bere me perpara Meri. Megjithate ne prezantimin qe beja une kishte me shume informacion, keshtu qe po sjell vazhdimin qe te pakten orienton se ku mund te lexohet falas revista.


===


Ky numer mund te shkarkohet ne lidhjen:

http://www.seguraweb.nl/arspoetica/d..._1-XI_2007.pdf

Ne permbajtje do te gjeni:


_Ulrike Hoinkis_ Konceptimi estetik i Jan Mykarovskyt në kuadër të Strukturalizmit të Pragës (Përkthim nga: Lindita Komani), f. 4 – 10

_Roman Jakobson_ Dominanta (Përkthim nga: Anton Berishaj), f. 11 – 14

_Sarë Gjergji_ Karl Poperi: Vepra të zgjedhura, f. 15 - 19

_Anila Xhekaliu_ Studim letrar i dramës njëaktëshe "Liza po fle", f. 20 - 23

_Halil Haxhosaj_ Dy vepra me shkrime kritike (Recension), f. 24 - 26

_Ndue Ukaj_ Drama e përjetshme hamletiane, f. 27 - 29

_Miri Dhrami_ Lëkuraxhiu dhe hija (Tregim), f. 30 - 32

_Poezi:_ G. Llojdia, D. Topalli, F. Ajvazi, S. Gjergji, K. Radogoshi, A. Jatru, S. Guraziu, A. Mustafa, M. Lika, f. 33 - 43

_Intervista:_ Bisedë ekskluzive me Akil Kocin, f. 44 - 49

_Eno Koco_ Çesk Zadeja: Kompozitori mendimtar, f. 50 - 54

_Qerim Vrioni_ Fotografia “Portret femre” e Kristaq Sotirit, f. 55 - 57

_Info:_ Mimoza Veliu: Fotoekspozitë personale në Berlin (Info), f. 58 - 60

----------


## Dita

Doli ne qarkullim numri i dyte i revistes "Ars Poetica". Mund te shkarkohet falas ne: 

http://www.seguraweb.nl/arspoetica/d...2-XII_2007.pdf


Ne kete numer do te gjeni:


_Qerim Vrioni_ Isa Boletini në Vlorë (Koment rreth fotos historike – urim për festën e Flamurit, 28 Nëntorin - kolegjiumi i Ars Poetica), f. 4 – 6 

_Nuhi Ismajli_ Letërsia shqipe e humanizmit dhe letërsia romantike, f. 7 – 19 Dr. Shefkije Islamaj Për një korpus kulturor dhe një korpus gjuhësor në Internet (ripublikim), f. 20 – 24

_Dr. Shefkije Islamaj_ Fjalëformimi në gjuhësinë shqiptare (ripublikim), f. 25 – 32

_Jacques Neefs_ Një revolucion në letërsi - (Përkthyer nga: A. Xhekaliu), f. 33 - 37

_Pierre-Marc de Biasi_ Madame Bovari, kush është - (Përkthyer nga: A. Xhekaliu), f. 38 - 39

_Goetz Frittrang_ Si të bëhesh autor i famshëm? (Përkthyer nga: Gj. Hoxha), f. 40 – 41 Hubert Prolongeau Shkrimtarët në shkollën e krimit («Magazine littéraire» - Përkthyer nga: A. Xhekaliu), f. 42 – 45

_Poezi e huaj_ (përkthyer): 1 - Federico G. Lorca, Fernando Pessoa, Silvia Spinazzola, Luis G. Urbina, Gabriela Mistral - (Përkthyer nga: M. Lika), f. 46 - 53

_2 -_ Emily Dickinson - (Përkthyer nga: S. Guraziu), f. 54 – 55 

_3 -_ Peter Poulsen (Danimarkë), fituesi i çmimit letrar "Naim Frashëri", 2007 - (Përkthyer nga: S. L. Blumbach), f. 56 - 60

_Poezi:_ Dritan Osmani, Miri P. Dhrami, Artan Gj. Hasani, Senad Guraziu, f. 61 - 69

_Prozë:_ Shpëtim Kelmendi, Arsim Kajtazi, Mehmetali Rexhepi, Lindita Komani, Ramiz Gjini, f. 70 - 83

_Artistë shqiptarë:_ Shazim Mehmeti (disa nga punimet, pikturë), f. 84 - 86

----------


## *Meri*

U publikua numri 3 i revistes Ars Poetica. Ne kete numer do te mund te lexoni:

*Ars Poetica Nr. 3, janar 2008
Përmbajtja*
_
E përmuajshme elektronike për letërsi, art dhe kulturë -  3, janar 2008_

ars poetica NR. 3 - JANAR 2008:

_Nuhi Ismajli_
*Pikëpamjet e Pjetër Budit për poezinë* _(Në 385 vjetorin e vdekjes së P. Budit), f. 4 – 7_

_James M. Redfield_
*Mëria e Akilit si gabim tragjik* - _(Përkthyer nga: G. Zela), f. 8 - 13_

_Albert Einstein_
*Nuk është se jam aq i zgjuar…*_(Përzgjedhje thëniesh më të “mençura” nga A. Einstein - Përkthyer nga: S. Guraziu), f. 14 - 16_

_Poezi e huaj:1_ –*Oscar Acosta* - _(Përkthyer nga: M. Lika), f. 17 - 19
_
_Prozë e huaj:1_ –*Jorge Luis Borges* - Libri i rërës _(Përkthyer nga: U. Nerguti), f. 20 - 22_
_
Bernardo Neustadt: Bisedë me Borges – 1976, në TV argjentinas, publikuar në “Extra”:_
*Quhet Borges, i falet gjithçka… deri dhe racizmi i tij* - _(Përkthyer nga: M. Lika), f. 23 - 28
_
_Mehmetali Rexhepi:_
*Pleksjet biblike dhe etnike* – _(Nuhi Ismajli: “Nga vlerat e traditës”, Rilindja, Prishtinë 2000), f. 29 - 34_

_Poezi:_
*Nënë Tereza, Demë Topalli, Anila Xhekaliu, Robert Martiko, Sabit Rrustemi, Bardh Frangu, Kadrush Radogoshi,* _f. 35 - 44_

_Prozë:_
*Shefik Shkodra, Miri P. Dhrami, Artan Gj. Hasani,* _f. 45 - 52_
_
Ars Poetica – Debat: Në zgripc të problematikës:_
1 –Anila Xhekaliu – *A janë muzat, talenti… teknologji?* _(Opinion) f. 53 - 54_

_Senad Guraziu:_
*Web-arti ose Arti Digjital në Internet* _(Ese - Ripublikim), f. 55 - 70_

Kete numer mund ta shkarkoni ketu :
http://www.seguraweb.nl/arspoetica/a...oc_ekstern.php

----------


## *Meri*

........................................

----------


## *Meri*

*Ars Poetica Nr. 4, shkurt 2008*
Përmbajtja



E përmuajshme elektronike për letërsi, art dhe kulturë - Revista Ars PoeticaN° 4, shkurt 2008

*Henri Bergson:*E qeshura: Ese për kuptimin e komikes- (Përkthyer nga: G. Zela), f. 4  9

*Timo Laine:*Teoria e Henri Bergsonit për të qeshurën- (Përkthyer nga: G. Zela), f. 10  13
*
Octavio Paz:*Poezia  Ceremoni në katakombe (Përkthyer nga: D. Topalli), f. 14  16

*Laura Flanders:*Bisedë me autoren kiliane Isabel Allende - Maj 2003, Radio Working Assets, San Francisko - (Përkthyer nga: M. Lika), f. 17 - 20

*Poezi e huaj:1* Roger Wolfe  Spanjë, 1962 - (Përkthyer nga: M. Lika), f. 21 - 23
2 Esther Jansma  Holandë, 1958 - (Përkthyer nga: S. Guraziu), f. 24  27

*Ars Poetica - Poezi:*
Gëzim Llojdia, Majlinda Bashllari, Arif Molliqi, Senad Guraziu, Granit Zela, f. 28  36

*Ars Poetica - Prozë:*
Miri P. Dhrami, Lindita Komani, Rizah Sheqiri, f. 37  43
*
Nuhi Ismajli:*
Figura historike në një larmi pikëvështrimesh  (Ibrahim Kadriu: Kalorësi i Karadakut, Roman, Rozafa, Prishtinë, 2007), f. 44  46

*Remzi Salihu:*
Urbanizmi lirik në gjuhën poetike të Peter Paulsen  (P. Paulsen, Danimarkë  Çmimi letrar Naim Frashëri, 2007), f. 47  48

*Foto-Intermexo:*
Sir Salman Rushdie & Padma Lakshmi  (Foto ©: Sharmily, dhe Reuters), f. 49  50

*Lindita Komani:*
Celentano, shtatëdhjetëvjeçari i pazëvendësueshëm, f. 51  53

*Qerim Vrioni:*
Vani Burda  Një fotograf patriot (Bashkëngjitur foto e L. Poradecit, V. Burdës, P. Pepos), f. 54  56

*Arsim Kajtazi:*
1  Fytyra si lajtmotiv  emocioni si efekt estetik (Ekspozitë: Dalip Kryeziu, Gjermani), f. 57 - 58
2  Arti sfidues simboliko-metaforik sarkastik (Prezantim - Artistë shqiptarë: Adem Rusinovci, Prishtinë), f. 59  64

*Koment për pritjen - Një shekull më vonë*
Pas gati 100 vjet të pavarësisë duke pritur pavarësinë!- (Fotot nga Keidi Kasmollari, Tiranë - Kanadë) f. 67 - 71


Kete numer mund ta shkarkoni ketu:
http://www.seguraweb.nl/arspoetica/a...oc_ekstern.php

----------


## *Meri*

*ARS POETICA NR. 5 - MARS 2008:*

Ars Poetica Nr. 5, mars 2008 është tani në linjë, mund ta shkarkoni në .pdf-format (~ 2.8 Mb):
http://www.seguraweb.nl/arspoetica/d...5-III_2008.pdf

Faqja e revistës Ars Poetica do të aktualizohet sëshpejti:
http://www.letrat.eu - (host: http://www.seguraweb.nl/arspoetica/)


*Dr. Luan Topçiu:*
Paradigmat e Modernitetit në Letërsinë Shqipe (Modernitet i pamunguar në Letrat Shqipe),  f. 3  19

*Linda Hutcheon:*
Teorizimi i Postmodernes: Drejt poetikës - (Përkthyer nga: D. Topalli),  f. 20  34
*
Dr. Reimund Kraemer:*
Eseja - (Përkthyer nga: Gj. Hoxha),  f. 35 - 36 

*Jorge Luis Borges:*
Enigma e Shekspirit - (Përkthyer nga: E. Palloshi),  f. 37  38

*Le Magazine Littéraire*
Madame Bovary (Vështrime kritike letrare - Nr. 458 i Le Magazine Littéraire, nëntor 2006. Përkthyer nga: A. Xhekaliu), f. 39 - 54
1. Philippe Bonnefis - Një shishe prej xhami blu - 2. Pierre-Marc de Biasi - Pierre Michon: Goditja e gjenisë së Flaubert-it  - 3. Jonathan Culler - Ema, bukuroshja e huaj - 4. Bovarizma - Citate të mbledhura nga Delphine Jayot - 5. Pierre-Marc de Biasi - Claude Chabrol:  Sy-kamerë - 6. Thomas Pavel - Arti i përbuzjes - 7. Pierre-Marc de Biasi - Një amëz asgjëje. 

*Gabriel Garcia Marques:* Kërkoji Zotit forcën dhe mençurinë për tu shprehur.
Lamtumira e një gjeniu - (Përkthyer nga: M. Lika),  f. 55

*Franz Kafka:* 
Ditaret  I (1910 - 1913) - Fragment - (Përkthyer nga: M. Lika),  f. 56 - 59

*Ars Poetica - Poezi:* 
M. Rexhepi, Lindita Komani, Arsim Kajtazi, Fahredin Shehu, Astrit Veliqi, Miri P. Dhrami  f. 60 - 66
*
Ars Poetica - Prozë:* 
Aziz Mustafa, Lindita Komani, Miri P. Dhrami  f. 67 - 74

*Nuhi Ismajli:* 
Poezi e një emocionaliteti të lartë  (G. Xhafolli: Vetullat pa akull - Rozafa, Prishtinë, 2007),  f. 75 - 77

*Intermexo* - Marilyn Monroe: Pesëdhjetë centë për shpirtin
Më e shtrenjtë një puthje se sa vetë shpirti   f. 78

*Qerim Vrioni:* 
Dy fotografë të hershëm nga Dardha e Korçës (Bashkëngjitur foto e shoqatës Vatra ~ 1912),  f. 79 - 81

*Artistë shqiptarë* - Bisedë me Majlinda Bali-Kelmendi (Prishtinë): 
Artisti është gjithmonë në kërkim (Intervistoi: Arsim Kajtazi),  f. 82 - 86

Disa ilustrime nga veprat e 
Xhorxh Gordon Bajron (Skanuar nga: Jeffery W. Vail ©),  f. 88  93

----------


## Dita

*Ars Poetica Nr. 13*

http://www.seguraweb.nl/arspoetica/d...13-XI-2008.pdf



Dr.Joaquín Ma Aguirre Romero: Letërsia është arti i fjalës, jo i letrës...
E ardhmja e Librit  (Përkthyer nga M.G.) - f.5-11

Lindita Komani:
BLOGTXT Theaterfestival  Projekti Blog the Theatre (Ideja, zhvillimi, rezultate, mësime)  f.12-20

Dr.Luan Topçiu: Modernitet i pamunguar në letrat shqipe
Hermetizmi si përqendrim maksimal (Hyrje në poezinë e Martin Camajt)  f.21-26

Milivoj Solar  Rev. U&U nr.227 (Bisedë e realizuar nga T.Berlek):
Fragmente të diskursit teorik  Intervistë  (Përkthyer nga D.Topalli)  f.27-32

Mehmetali Rexhepi: 
Kërkimbërja e fisnikërisë (Nuri Plaku: Dhimbja e lisave) - f.33-35

Mustafa Ferizi: 
Konceptualizmi poetiko-vizual i Musa Ramadanit (M.Ramadani  Mëkatet e E(Ha)vës) - f.36-39

Poezi:
S.Martiko, M.Ramadani, L.Komani, Xh.Latifi, G.Llojdia, F.Rreshpja, I.Rashiti  f.40-51

Poezi e huaj:
1.Pablo Garcia Baena (Spanjë, 1923)  (Përkthyer nga V.Osja)  f.52-54
2.Benjamin Prado (Spanjë 1961)  (Përkthyer nga M.G.) - f.55-57

Prozë e huaj:
Camilo José Cela (1916-2002)  1.Zonja Kaldvej flet me djalin e saj; 2.Çertifikatat e banimit (+ shën. bio-bibliografike); 3.Një fëmijë mendon - (Përkthyer nga M.G.) - f.58-72

Prozë:
1.Mehmetali Rexhepi - Margaritari i lëngshëm; 2.Gazmend Krasniqi  Fragmente nga Zoti i asgjëve të vogla - dorëshkrim; 3.Ramiz Gjini - Macja e zezë, tregim nga vëllimi: Rrëfime në hije; 4.Mihal Hanxhari (1930-1999) - Lermë të fle; 5.Faruk Myrtaj - Nëpunës për vulën e zyrës  2

Dr.Margarit Gjoka:
Kadareja mes ëndërrimeve djaloshare dhe makthit të pallatit të ëndrrrave  f.89-97

Prof.Alfred Uçi:
Paralele intelektuale  Çarja migjeniane në letërsinë ekzistencialiste (Ripublikim)  f.98-101

Fatbardha Demi:
Galilei, Koperniku dhe gjuha shqipe  f.102-107

Bavjola Shatro (M.A.):
Avangarda në poezinë shqipe të fillim-viteve '90 (Ripublikim)  f.108-111

Akil Mark Koci:
Aspekte filozofike dhe estetike në simfonitë e Bethovenit  f.112-116

Octavio Paz (1914-1998): nga Arti Modern Universal - Patricio Eufraccio Solano 
Picasso  Trup më trup me pikturën  (Përkthyer nga M.G.) - f.117-121

Qerim Vrioni:
Mbi librin Antropologji e fotografisë të Xhyher Canit  f.122-123

Ars Poetica  Ad Honorem
15-vjetori i revistës Kuq e Zi - Bruksel 1993-2008 - f.124-128

----------


## Brari

interesant kjo revist..
shume e begate ne emra krijuesish..
urime..

----------


## trysil

ARS POETIKA

www.letrat.eu

Ars poetika është revista më e rëndësishme elektronike, e cila në faqet e saj sjell emra të mëdhenj të letërsisë bashkëkohore botërore dhe shqiptare. 
Përveç letërsisë kjo revistë na kënaq estetikisht edhe me mendimin filozofik, psikologjik, sociologjik etj si dhe me vepra nha fusha e artit figurativ

----------


## Dita

U publikua Nr.15 i revistes Ars Poetica. 



*ARS   POETICA   NR. 15  –  JANAR  2009*

Letërsia në Internet: Diç si "parathënie" - nga S. Guraziu
Çfarë (s) gjejmë në AWW (Albanian Wide Web)? – f. 4 - 8

Dr. Joaquín Ma Aguirre Romero:
Letërsia në Internet - Çfarë gjejmë në WWW (World Wide Web)? - (Përkthyer nga M. G.) – f. 9 - 20

Guida Kulturore - Institucionet:
Biblioteka Kombëtare e Shqipërisë (BKSh)  – f. 21 - 27

Citate - autorë të ndryshëm:
Artet (Përkthyer dhe përgatitur nga: M. G.)  – f. 28 - 31

Dr. Luan Topçiu:
Visar Zhiti dhe letërsia e ditarit (Mbijetesa - refuzimi i kujtesës apo terapia sociale) – f. 32 - 35

Ermir Xhindi (MA):
Gustave  Flaubert (1821–1880) – f. 36 - 41

Portrete:
Guenter Grass - Shkrimi kundër harrimit - (Përkthyer nga: Gj. Hoxha) – f. 42 - 47

Poezi:
1. Dhimitraq Papando, 2. Ridvan Dibra, 3. Demë Topalli, 4. Arjan Kallço,
5. Avni Halimi, 6. Lindita Komani, 7. Mehmet Bislimi – f. 48 - 64

Poezi e huaj:
1. Gabriele D'Annunzio - “Shiu në halishtë” - (Përkthyer nga: G. Krasniqi) – f. 65 - 67
2. Thomas S. Eliot: “Këngë dashurie e A. Prufrock-ut” - (Përkthyer nga: G. Krasniqi) – f. 68 - 69
3. Joan Margarit - Cikël poetik - (Përkthyer nga M. G.) – f. 70 - 73
3. Marius Chelaru - “Hija e kavalierit trak” - (Përkthyer nga B. Ymeri) – f. 74

Prozë e huaj:
1. Adolfo Bioy Casares - “Intriga qiellore” - (Përkthyer nga M. G.) – f. 75 - 86

Prozë:
1. Miri P. Dhrami - “Në krahët kinezë” – f. 87 - 90
2. Gazmend Krasniqi - “Vetëvrasje” dhe “Shortar Heleni” – f. 91 - 93
3. Mustafa Ferizi - “Profesori” – f. 94 - 96
4. F. Komonaci (ps) - “Ringjallja” – f. 97
5. Lindita Komani - “Melhem vullnetar për varfërinë” – f. 98 - 100

Qerim Vrioni:
Zëri i Nolit dhe një fotografi e vjetër  – f. 104 - 105

Botime të reja:
Prof. Akil M. Koci - “Elementet filozofike dhe estetike në simfonitë e Beethoven-it”, “Koha ”, Prishtinë
Çka paraqet Beethoven-i si krijues? (Fragment) – f. 106 - 111

Ndue Ukaj:
Kulti i së bukurës në interpretimet e Akil Kocit  – f. 112 - 116

Artistë shqiptarë: Fatmir Haxhiu (1927-2001)
Simfonia pikturale e heroizmit...  – f. 117 - 122



Kete numer mund ta shkarkoni ne lidhjen e meposhtme:

http://www.seguraweb.nl/arspoetica/d..._15-I-2009.pdf

----------


## Dita

Ars Poetica Nr. 16, Shkurt 2009

http://www.seguraweb.nl/arspoetica/d...16-II-2009.pdf


*A  R  S    P  O  E  T  I  C  A    N°  16   –   SH  K  U  R  T    2  0  0  9*


(Kopertina: Portret i Gjon Milit (1904-1984) nga artisti francez Raoul Dufy (1877-1953) - © Time Inc.)

Qerim Vrioni:
Gjon Mili - Fotografi i shquar shqiptaro-amerikan (Me rastin e 25-vjetorit të vdekjes)  – f. 4 - 8

Life Magazine Photo Collection - © Time Inc. (2 shtojca - Përgatitur nga S. Guraziu):
1. Gjon Mili (1904-1984) - (Gjon Mili në 21 foto) – f. 9 - 24
2. Gjon Mili & Pablo Picasso (rreth 150 foto të Gj. Milit) – f. 25 – 36 + shtojca

Jurij Tynjanov   &   Roman Jakobson:
Probleme në studimin e letërsisë dhe të gjuhës - (Përkthyer nga N. Naço – f. 37 - 39

Gazmend Krasniqi:
Një filozofi e kompozicionit (Nga tradita te postmodernia, ose një lojë mbi esenë e E. A. Poe-s.)  – f. 40 - 42

Charles Baudelaire:
Këshilla shkrimtarëve të rinj - (Përkthyer nga M. G.) – f. 43 - 45

Ermir Xhindi (MA):
Charles Baudelaire (Sharl Bodeler) 1821-1867 – f. 46 - 50

Vjollca Osja (MA):
Konceptime postmoderne të mitit në madrigalin “Dranja” – f. 51 - 54

Mustafa Ferizi:
Migjeni dhe e shëmtuara në artin e tij – f. 55 - 57

Dr. Luan Topçiu:
Romani “Shkopi” - Një afresk metaforik (Ripublikim - A. Isaku, “Shkopi”, 2002) – f. 58 - 60

Ismet Aliu:
“Atje dhe dikur” dhe “Vitet e urithit” të Kim Mehmetit (Vështrime)  – f. 61 - 66

Nuhi Ismajli:
Art i fuqishëm i mesazheve humane (M. Ramadani, “Neurosis”, bot. “Zef  Serembe”, 2008) – f. 67 - 70

Poezi: Sokol Zekaj, Mehmetali Rexhepi– f. 71 - 79

Poezi e huaj: Jorge L. Borges – 
1. Cikël poetik - (Përkthyer nga M. G.) – f. 80 - 83

Prozë e huaj: Jorge L. Borges – 
1. “Utopia e një njeriu të lodhur”; 2. “Shtëpia e Asterionit” - (Përkthyer nga M. G.)  – f. 84 - 88
3. “Dëshmitari”; 4. “Ragnarök” - (Përkthyer nga N. Naço)  – f. 93 – 94

| L. Scavino    &   R. P. Buzón – Rev. “Espéculo”-  (Përkthyer nga M. G.)  – f. 89 - 92
| Përkthim dhe ndërtekstualitet tek “Shtëpia e Asterionit” të J. L. Borges: Një poetikë e polifonisë 

Prozë:
1. Gaetano Xherbino - “Tulipani i madh” - (Përshtatur nga: L. Komani)  – f. 95 - 101
2. Mehmetali Rexhepi - “Buja”  – f. 102 - 103

Fatbardha Demi:
“Levantinët” e Faik Konicës (Reagim...)  – f. 104 - 109

Qerim Vrioni:
Anri Sala në një botim anglez për fotografinë  – f. 110 - 112

Artistë shqiptarë: Mini-galeria artistike 
Realizmi Magjik i Agim Sulajt  – f. 113 - 120

----------


## macia_blu

Dita , shume Faleminderit per Prurjen e Arsit ketu.
Dhe URIME!!!!


ps: Te dy numrat e ketij viti ishin te  mrekullueshem . Sidomos faqja per Borgesin dhe Gjon Milin!!!

----------


## trysil

DOLI ArsPoetika nr.17

http://www.seguraweb.nl/arspoetica/d..._17-3-2009.pdf



A R S P O E T I C A  N° 17 – M A R S  2 0 0 9              Kopertina: B. Campbell - © 

Nobelistët: 

José Saramago - Biografia - (Përkthyer nga M. G.) – f. 5 - 7 José Saramago:

1. Miu kontrabandist (Fragmente nga romani “Valixhet e udhëtarit”) - (Përkthyer nga M. G.) – f. 8 - 142. 

Ishulli i panjohur - (Përkthyer nga M. G.) – f. 15 - 223. Unë bëj një libër, nuk prodhoj një libër 

(Opinione) - (Përkthyer nga M. G.) – f. 23 - 254. 

Arti poetik (poezi) - (Përkthyer nga M. G.) – f. 26 – 275. 

“Poemat e mundshme”, “Ndoshta gëzim”, “Viti 1993” - (Përkthyer nga M. G.) – f. 28 – 29 

Victor Hugo: Poezi - Legjenda e shekujve (Kontribut nga: Dh. Hamzai) – f. 30 

Charles Baudelaire: Poezi - Pendim i vonët (Kontribut nga: Dh. Hamzai) – f. 31 

Darío Prieto :e lashte:  ardhmja e librit dhe libri i së ardhmes (El Mundo, 2003) - (Përkthyer nga M. G.) – f. 32- 35

Ruzhdi Stringa: Sprovë për një periodizim të shkrimit të shqipes në Elbasan – f. 36 - 39

Poezi: Miradije Ramiqi, Vilson Blloshmi, Fredi S. Mërkuri, Rudina Madani, Suzana Zisi, Anila Xhekaliu, 

Liman Zogaj, Mehmetali Rexhepi – f. 40 - 58 

Paul Auster: 1. Historia e makinës sime të shkrimit - (Express) – f. 59 - 612.

Paul Auster: Të bëhesh shkrimtar nuk zgjedh vetë... 

(Të dhëna bio-bibliografike) – f. 62 - 633. 

Qëllimi i artit - Arti është i (pa)dobishëm - (Përkthyer nga: B. Çobaj) – f. 64 - 65 

Enrique Vila-Matas: Dritaret e ndriçuara (Përkthyer nga: A. Xhekaliu) – f. 66 - 67 

Bernard Fauconnier: Romain Gary kurrë nuk ka ekzistuar (Histori letrare) - (Përkthyer nga: A. Xhekaliu) – f. 68 - 70 

Mustafa Ferizi: Struktura intelektuale e prosedeut romanesk (M. Ramadani “Antiprocesioni”) – f. 71 - 74 

Mehmetali Rexhepi: Arti i mungesës – f. 75 - 79 

Prozë:
1. Ismet Aliu – “Vdekja e poetit” – f. 80 - 832. 

Miri P. Dhrami - “Këpucët e reja” – f. 84 - 86

3. Robert Martiko - Frag. nga novela: “Një çmim për shkrimtarin e vdekjes” (dorëshkrim) – f. 87 - 90 

Foto-Intermexo: “Mythbuster” (në retrospektivë) – f. 91 - 92

4. Gëzim Llojdia: “Të bëheshe shkrimtar në kohë të kolerës” (Fragment) – f. 93 - 95 

Intervista: Bisedë me Dr. Gaetano Xherbino (Intervistoi dhe përgatiti: L. Komani) – f. 96 - 105 

Mini-galeria Artistike: William Bouguereau (1825-1905) – f. 106 - 113

----------


## trysil

*ROLI I PAKONTESTUESHËM I NJË REVISTE  ELEKTRONIKE* 

           “Ars poetika” e përmuajshme elektronike për letërsi, art dhe kulturë 




                                 Mungesa e revistave


Pas luftës që ndodhi në mbarim të shekullit që iku, sikurse edhe fushat tjera të jetës sonë, ashtu edhe jeta letrare, kalon nëpër vështirësitë e saj. Gjithë ai prodhim letrar që ndodh në vitet e fundit, fare pak e nënkupton kualitetin; mbase për faktin se prodhimi letrar, tash e disa vite, nuk përcillet nga kritika, apo më mirë thënë, përcillet tepër plogësht. Mjerisht letërsia shqipe, gjithnjë e më shumë po klanizohet.    

Tash e sa vite, boton gjithkush, gjithçka. Një pjesë e këtij prodhimi të madh, fatkeqësisht, as që mund të quhet LIBËR, të mos flasim për vlerat...



Mungesa e revistave letrare, që dikur, ishte shkollë për krijuesit, pra për ata që do të vijnë në PORTALIN E MADH të letërsisë, në shekullin e ri thuaja se s’ janë fare: duken e zhduken, janë inerte dhe  jetëshkurtra.

Pasoja e mungesës së revistave është një defekt i pariparueshëm... Pikërisht për mungesë të revistave, kemi më shumë autor të rinj që më lehtë botojnë libër sesa dy-tri poezi në ndonjë revistë.  




“Ars poetika”


Megjithatë, vullneti i artistëve, ndonjëherë bën mrekulli. 

“Ars poetika” , edhe pse revistë elektronike, kujtoj se është një mrekulli. Pos revistës “Pro Cult”, e cila mjerisht,  ka dalë vetëm tre numra në Prishtinë, nuk ka diçka që duhet të zgjojë vëmendjen më shumë sesa “Ars poetika”, edhe pse kemi edhe “Kalendari"-in dhe “Verbi”-n revista që dalin në Prishtinë.



Dikush do të thoshte si mund të krahasohet një revistë elektronike, me një tjetër që del në letër. S’ kam as më të voglin dyshim, se FJALA, E BUKURA, E MADHRISHMJA, qofshin në libër, qofshin në revistë, pra në letër, qofshin në revistë elektronike, e kanë po të njëjtën vlerë; defekti është se ne, një pjesë e lexuesve, jemi mësuar prej kohësh që artin ta konsumojë përmes librit, revistës, pra të shkruar në letër.

Në Shqipëri, për dallim nga këtu në Kosovë, mendoj se  nuk është kjo gjendje, edhe pse, natyrisht, as atje nuk është gjithçka për lakmi, megjithatë ka një numër më të madh revistash. Po ashtu edhe në Maqedoni, sa i përket këtij aspekti, gjendja është më mirë.



Kjo qe vetëm një si hyrje, për të pasqyruar mungesën e revistave, ndërkaq, fjalën e kemi gjetkë; do të flasim me fakte për rolin e pakontestueshëm të revistës elektronike “Ars poetika”, e cila del një herë në muaj, dhe është një Dritare përmes së cilës hyn dhe vjen deri te ne letërsia, poezia, proza, kritika, recensioni, eseja, filozofia, estetika, artet pamore, (piktura, fotografia), arkitektura, dizajni, debati, diskutimi, intervista, prezantimi; eseja, kritika, vështrimi për film, teatër,  muzikë etj.,etj.





Një Dritare që sjell imazhin e LartësiLargësive

Në këtë revistë, në nëntëmbëdhjetë numrat e saj,  sa kanë dalë deri më tash, qarkullojnë emra të mëdhenj në të gjitha fushat që i përmenda më lart. 

Duke i falënderuar një Këshilli redaktues: Nuhi Ismajli (Kosovë), Dr Luan Topçiu (Rumani), Gazmend Krasniqi (Shqipëri), Demë Topalli (Kosovë), Shefki Shkodra (Kosovë), Arsim Kajtazi (Gjermani) në krye me Senad Guraziun dhe një numër bashkëpunëtorësh nga Kosova, Shqipëria, Maqedonia e diaspora Ars Poetika na sjell emra të fushave dhe interesimeve të ndryshme nga Evropa, Azia, Amerika e ballkani.

Vetë emrat, temat, idetë, preokupimet, që qarkullojnë nga numri në numër, flasin qartë për ato që i thash  më lart.

Ja emrat: Dr. Jeaquin Ma Aguirre Romen, Benjamin Prodo, Thomas Valker, Thomas S. Eliot, Vicente Aleixandre, Charles Bukowski, Gabriel D. Annanzio, Marius Chelaru,

Carles Baudelaire, Goetano, Xherbino, Jose Saramago, Dario Prieta, Edgar Alen Poe, Maya Angelou, Laurian Stanchescu, Sean Th. Dougherty, Ulrike Hoinkis, Romen Jacobson, Jacques Neefi, Pierre Mark de Biasi, Goetz Frittrang, Hubert Prolongeau, Garcia Lorka, Pessoa, Enstein, Oscar Akosta, Borges, Henri Bergson, Oktavio Paz, Eric Chewillard, Oriana Fallaci, Gray Locke, Timo Laine, Laura Flenders, Franc Kafka, Herman Hesse, Enrique Vila Matos, Pablo Picaso, Umberto Eko, Sean James Rose, Donald Bartheleme, Cezar Ivanesku, Josif A. Brodskij, Northrop Frye, Paulo Coelho, Jorge Bucay, Gabriel Garcia Marquez, Heiner Muller, Frans Xaver Kroetz, Lorenz Konrad,  Erik Donald Hirsch, Jr, Hans Jurgen Heinrichs, Tash Aw, Cesare Segre, Milivoj Solar, Mehmoud Darwish, Cesar A Vallejo, Nichita Stanescu, Diego Burd, Rolen Jaccard, James Salter,  Ihab Hassan, Abdellatif Laabi, Paul Auster, Bernard Fouconnier, Aleko Minga, Simon Leys, Andresos Heidtmann, Antonin Artaud, Robert Elsie, Jan Mukarovsky, Chinua Achebe, Ernest Renon, Elena Gano etj. Poashtu në këtë revistë kanë qarkulluar shumë emra krijuesish shqiptarë ja disa nga ta: Agron Tufa, Ridvan Dibra, Gazmend Krasniqi, Nuhi Ismajli, Shefki Shkodra, Dr. Luan Topçiu, Din Mehmeti, Demë Topalli, Frederik Reshpja, Kadrush Radogoshi, Dr. Gjergj Zheji,  Akil M. Koci, Musa Ramadani, Lindita Ahmeti, Mustafa Ferizi, Ndue Ukaj, Miradie Ramiqi, Anila Xhekaliu, Shpëtim Kelmendi,  Xhevat Latifi, Alfred Uçi, Qerim Vruioni, Lindita Komani, Mehmetali Rexhepi, Romeo Çollaku,  Stefan Martiko, Faruk Myrtaj,  Remzi Salihu, Avni Halimi, Bardh Frangu, Sabit Rrustemi, Arsim Kajtazi, Arif Molliqi, Granit Zela, Nuhi Ismajli,etj.



Një punë të madhe, që përmes kësaj Dritare ta shijojmë artin, e kanë bërë përkthyesit.



            Kushedi, ndoshta e gjithë kjo punë bëhet pa lekë?!

Atëherë, kjo më së miri tregon sesa i fuqishme është  Arti e Dija, dhe dashuria ndaj tyre.

----------

